# Oatmeal shampoo help plz



## Zeta (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm from England and I can't seem to find any brands of shampoo that just have oatmeal in it.
The only 1 I have come acrossed is a brand called Groomers for cats and dogs and it's oatmeal and honey would this be ok?
As Gizmo is itching I've took her to the vets today and had her checked and he said it's just dry skin no mites and she's not quilling as far as we can tell. But he didn't have anything shampoo to give me I've picked this Groomers 1 up myself at a shop called pets at home.

Any help please as she must be very uncomfy with itching!!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Cat shampoos are generally safe. So that oatmeal honey one sounds like it would probably be ok. 

Lots of people on here use Aveeno oatmeal bath for people. It's not a shampoo it's a soap with oatmeal in it. The other option is to just use plain oatmeal from your cupboard. Put the oats in a clean sock and swish it around in the water squeeze it out and let the water get all cloudy and then put the hedgehog in that. No soap needed.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

http://www.aveeno.co.uk/products/intens ... in-range/4

This is a link to Aveeno bath powder which is not a shampoo and is not rinsed off. There is a store locater on the website.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Shampoos are also very drying, and can make the dry skin problem worse if you do not follow with a olive oil/flaxseed oil/Vit E oil rinse. Or even dropping a few drops of the oils directly onto the back. I prefer an oil rinse(get a cup, pop open an oil capsule[flax and vit e comes in capsules, do not by liquid form of flax], empty it in the cup, add warm water, then pour that over my boy's back.). I just find that it distributes the oil better.

I also add flax oil into my boy's food once a week, and that helps as well. Again, just pop open a capsule and drop onto food. But make sure yours doesn't mind the taste first, as there are some hedgies who will not eat anything with the flax oil on it.

As stated above, most here use Aveeno(or the knockoff brands), or just plain oatmeal.


----------



## Zeta (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for help she's just had a bath with the Groomers shampoo followed by an oil rinse with vitamin E. She's now wrapped up on my lap till I know she's 100% dry.
Hopefully she will be least icthy now I will be keeping a close eye on her!!

Thanks again for your help


----------

